# What is the definition for "Assembled Height/Width" ?



## 123pugsy

Consistency said:


> I searched on the net and couldn't find an answer.
> 
> I purchased a "JELD-WEN 3500 SERIES Vinyl Slider Window 48 Inch x 48 Inch" on homedepot canada website believing that the height and width of the window would be 47.25 by 47.25 and it would require a rough opening of 48 by 48. Window arrives with a size of 49.25 by 49.25 and is quickly scheduled for a return. Home depot customer service tells me that assembled height means the size of the glass in the window. I don't see how this is relevant to "assembled" height/width. :furious:
> 
> Did I misunderstand the definition for assembled height and width?



Unfortunately, it's one of those items that you must actually hands on measure yourself. 

Trust no one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

I always...always... double check and make them write it on the order....

I do not understand.... seems some windows are called out at their actual and some are called out at their rough.

I have never (or don't remember) ever calling out by "assembeled H/W". (To me.... that would mean actual).

"Lite exposure" or something like that will be on a spec sheet... so you can judge glass exposure, or alternatively frame width.... but I can not imagine anyone taking an order with a callout related to "Lite exposure"....

I think they just ordered wrong....

Best


----------



## Consistency

This is the model I originally ordered.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/3500-series-vinyl-slider-window-48-inch-x-48-inch/982672

This higher model window seems to be called out correctly.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/5000-series-vinyl-double-sliding-window-48x48-4-9-16-inch-frame/850257


----------



## Anti-wingnut

They actually give you the answer, but you really need to vet it out.

This is for a nominal 2x3 window (by their definition), most carpenters would refer to a 2x3 window as one requiring a 2x3 rough opening. Jeld-Wen uses a different scheme


----------



## Consistency

http://www.lowes.ca/jeld-wen-3500/jeld-wen-48-in-x-48-in-es3500-series-left-operable-vinyl-double-pane-new-construction-sliding-window_g1429434.html

Lowes sells the exact same window. 47.25 x 47.25 as I require.

It seems the web programmer made the mistake of entering the incorrect measurement as 50" x 50" on the homedepot website. Then everyone else working at homedepot assumes the window measures 50" x 50".


----------

